# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dieet: obesitas bij kinderen

## FRANCOIS580

*Niet alleen volwassenen, maar nu ook onze kinderen worden te dik. Maar liefst één op acht kinderen is te zwaar en het aantal kinderen met obesitas blijft stijgen. Hun aantal verdubbelde gedurende de voorbije twintig jaar, en niets laat voorzien dat hier spoedig verandering in komt, integendeel. Wetenschappers zijn ervan overtuigd dat het aantal kinderen met overgewicht en obesitas zal blijven toenemen. Wat kun je er als ouders aan doen om overgewicht bij je kind te voorkomen en moeten nu ook onze 
kinderen op dieet?*

De oorzaken van overgewicht en obesitas bij kinderen liggen volgens wetenschappers anders dan bij volwassen zwaargewichten. In vele gevallen is overgewicht bij kinderen niet het gevolg van de hoeveelheid voedsel die ze dagelijks naar binnen werken, maar van hun ongezond leef- en eetpatroon. Zoete, calorierijke en dus ongezonde tussendoortkjes liggen meestal aan de basis van hun overgewicht. Een bijkomend probleem is ongetwijfeld dat eens kinderen met ernstig overgewicht en obesitas hebben te kampen, het veel moeilijker is om hun overtollige kilo's aan lichaamsgewicht kwijt te raken.

*Groei vermindert overgewicht*

Is het overgewicht van je kind ver gevorderd, dan moet het uiteraard afvallen dankzij een gezond eetpatroon. Door hun groei en het constant houden van hun lichaamsgewicht vermindert hun overgewicht in vele gevallen spontaan. Maar dat is uiteraard niet altijd het geval. Dat vraagt immers heel wat inzet en discipline. Niet alleen van het kind zélf, maar zeker ook van de ouders.

*Zonder ontbijt risico eens zo groot*

Een gezond ontbijt is voor kinderen zelfs nog belangrijker dan voor volwassenen. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek wees uit dat kinderen die niet ontbijten eens zoveel risico lopen op overgewicht dan hun leeftijdsgenoten die wél een ontbijt naar binnen werken. Opgroeiende kinderen hebben die voedingsstoffen écht broodnodig om hun dag energiek te beginnen. Dankzij een gezond ontbijt zal hun trek in zoete en calorierijke tussendoortjes verminderen.

*Laat je kind mee koken*

Zorg er voor dat je kind zo gevarieerd mogelijk eet en van alle voedingsproducten ten minste ook proeft. Dat is dikwijls veel gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Wanneer kinderen iets nieuw en dus onbekend voorgeschoteld krijgen, lusten ze het niet eens voor ze ervan geproefd hebben. 
Dat vraagt vooral van de ouders veel geduld en doorzettingsvermogen. Leer je kinderen zoveel mogelijk gezonde voeding kennen en proeven. Vertel ze daarbij waarom bepaalde producten 

- FRANCOIS580 - 


http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...-kinderen.html

----------


## Wendy

Op de school van mijn kinderen zie ik niet heel veel kinderen met overgewicht. Dat vind ik altijd opvallend, omdat er gezegd wordt dat er veel te veel kinderen overgewicht hebben. 

Buiten het ongezonde eetpatroon denk ik ook dat kinderen er wel aanleg voor moeten hebben om dik te worden. Dat ligt er vast aan hoe het lichaam voeding verwerkt. Gelukkig heb ik altijd gevarieerd gekookt voor de kinderen. Er is heus weleens geklaag en dan leg ik uit wat er goed aan is. Het is wel zo dat mijn dochter echt geen bloemkool lust, dus om haar dit te geven ben ik vorig jaar afgestapt. Ze was toen 8 jaar. Andere dingen die ze eerst niet lekker vond, eet ze nu wel op. Dus de aanhouder wint, zullen we maar zeggen.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Wendy!

----------

